# track block problem / 153 C connector



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I thought I finally was getting to my holy grail - two trains on one track. This is a classic Lionel O Gauge layout I'm putting together. I have several 153 C connectors I've used for the block, some seem to work for awhile. After a certain number of circuits around the track the connector fails, the waiting train is stalled. I'm wondering if they tend to overheat or stick. Should loctite be applied to the adjuster to keep it from coming out of adjustment. Please repost this question wherever help is most likely to be found. Thanks very much.

Gary

PS - this seems to be my last major issue before I start to put all the wiring under the table.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

One assumes you have a wiring arrangement as illustrated on the last page of the attached 153C instructions. The 153 breaks power to the waiting train as the first train passes over it.

Another way to accomplish this is with a relay. I use SPDT automotive type 12vdc relays.

Basically an isolated ground rail acts as a switch instead of the 153C and energizes the relay which breaks power to the waiting train block. When train one completely passes the the isolated ground rail the relay switches off and power is restored to the waiting block.

The problem with the 153C is that it must be adjusted to trip with the *lightest* car travelling over it.

The problem with my alternate method is you will need a dc 12v supply (easily accomplished with a diode bridge attached to your AC transformer).

Nothings perfect! Nice looking layout, by the way! 

View attachment 153C Contactor.pdf


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Bob! Glad you like the layout, it's a dream 55 years + in the making. BTW - the problem with the 153 isn't getting it to trip (stop the following train), that works fine, the issue is getting it back to the on position. The stopped train doesn't restart. Harry Henning (at Henning's Trains in PA) said I might want to crazy glue the adjustment knob. I might try that, but I will look into the relay.

Gary


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gary

It's been decades since I last saw one of those devices.
The varying weight of the cars affects it's operation.
They are very effective for the creation of hairless heads.

But Bob's suggestion is a much better solution. I would
only add, why not get an AC relay and use the
short isolated outside rail that gets powered when train
wheels short it to the opposite outside rail and pull
in the relay when it's other terminal is connected to
center rail power.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

An optical sensor would work well here as well.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

*153 c*

Thank you both for your suggestions. 

Gary


----------

